# Chinese Small Arms: Pictures, Videos, and Descriptions



## Manticore

*Chinese Small Arms: Pictures, Videos, and descriptions*


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Post your pictures, Videos, and descriptions of Chinese small arms including

Assault Rifles
Shotguns
Pistols
Submachine guns
Sniper Rifles
Machine guns
Grenade launchers
Rocket Launchers
Specialized guns


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 95 with under slung semi automatic 12 gauge shotgun

CS/ LA 2 semi automatic shotgun


----------



## tanlixiang28776

fixed


----------



## tanlixiang28776

tactical QSZ 92

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Hot Chick with QBU 88

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

35 mm semi automatic QLB-06 and 50 cal M99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Liquid said:


> tanlixiang28776
> 
> Some pictures do not show.


 
Which ones?

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## blackops

I cant see any pics


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Fine I'll fix it but it'll take a while.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

While I'm fixing feel to contribute as well.

Here are some videos.

About 5.8mm family of guns dubbed in English


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I like the QBZ-03 the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

50 rounds of AP 5.8mm rounds in your suitcase






You can clear out a room with this mofo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Type 97 SAW in Tamil tiger possession


----------



## tanlixiang28776

tactical kit for type 95

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Bangladeshi Presidential guard in China for training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Pakistani Soldiers in China using QC-05 PDW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Type 97 SAW in Tamil tiger possession



How did it get there? Black market or did Sri Lankan army had orders for these weapons?


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Canadians using type 97 before they were banned 






---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------




no_name said:


> How did it get there? Black market or did Sri Lankan army had orders for these weapons?


 
They were sold to Sri Lankan special forces. 

You can guess how they got them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Pakistani Soldiers in China using QC-05 PDW


 
I read somewhere that short two-handed automatic weapons can pose hazard for the holding hands (because you might accidently shift your hand forward in front of the nozzle)


----------



## Aramsogo

Liquid said:


> I like the QBZ-03 the most.



This is very much like a Chinese Sig-556 from the looks to the AK-derived gas-piston operating system.
Can it do both full auto and burst like a military Sig ??


----------



## tanlixiang28776

no_name said:


> I read somewhere that short two-handed automatic weapons can pose hazard for the holding hands (because you might accidently shift your hand forward in front of the nozzle)


 
Thats why in Chinese service they usually have suppressors attached

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramsogo

no_name said:


> I read somewhere that short two-handed automatic weapons can pose hazard for the holding hands (because you might accidently shift your hand forward in front of the nozzle)


 
Yeah, PDWs should really have a folding vertical grip like the MP7.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Aramsogo said:


> Yeah, PDWs should really have a folding vertical grip like the MP7.


 
Civilian versions have a integrated forward grip/ trigger guard


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Civilian version in use with Shanghai SWAT. Has integrated rails for accessories like the holographic sight you see installed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Type 97 in Cambodian special forces service


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Type 95G redesigned with heavier barrel capable of firing the Heavy 77 grain DPB 88 round

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Type 95G SAW






Type 95G CQB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Special forces dog sleeping. Stay away if you want to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## red_baron

lovely gun


----------



## Akasa

tanlixiang28776 said:


>


 
Where did you get these photos?

I never knew there were this many shotgun models in Chinese service.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

red_baron said:


> lovely gun


 
Which one?


----------



## tanlixiang28776

SinoSoldier said:


> Where did you get these photos?
> 
> I never knew there were this many shotgun models in Chinese service.


 
Login

Only a few are in service. Most are for export market.


----------



## Akasa

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Login
> 
> Only a few are in service. Most are for export market.


 
Care to name their designations?
My friend would love to spend some of his cash on these...


----------



## tanlixiang28776

SinoSoldier said:


> Care to name their designations?
> My friend would love to spend some of his cash on these...


 
You can see some on here






Norinco products are pretty common in Canada but some of these are military grade fully automatic assault weapons. Doubt Canadian law would allow that.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 95B size comparison

top is P90

middle is QBZ 95B

bottom is Sig commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramsogo

CF-05 Helical Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 95B with unknown sights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

tanlixiang28776 said:


> You can see some on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norinco products are pretty common in Canada but some of these are military grade fully automatic assault weapons. Doubt Canadian law would allow that.


 
These automatic weapons will be converted to semi-automatic weapons.

These imports should be here shortly.


----------



## Aramsogo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

SinoSoldier said:


> These automatic weapons will be converted to semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> These imports should be here shortly.


 
Well the QBZ 97s imported last time were banned even though they were semi automatic.

---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------

QBZ 95 with thermals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Yeah it has suppressors as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 03 in service and with thermals as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxx



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## maxx



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramsogo

It's really a shame US bans Chinese guns. 
Prices would drop 50% in the US if they let in some competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

maxx said:


>


 
This thing is pure pwn.

Night ops with 50 rounds of suppressed 9mm.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Aramsogo said:


> It's really a shame US bans Chinese guns.
> Prices would drop 50% in the US if they let in some competition.


 
Can always get it form Canada.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

OICW mofos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Microsoft should be paying China royalties for this.


----------



## Aramsogo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Canadians using type 97 before they were banned


 
Bloody mounties...

you can read all about the year long hassle that some people had to put up with to get the limited 5 round semi-auto version, only to have it taken away a few months later. 

Type 97 (Chinese semi-auto QBZ-97 bullpup) coming to Canada | The Firearm Blog

There's always a youtube video floating around of a Canadian QBZ-97 being shot, but I can't be bothered to find it right now.




tanlixiang28776 said:


> Can always get it form Canada.


 
No you most certainly cannot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

maxx said:


>


 
I've always had a soft spot for the type 81 (second from the right). I've always felt it was an underrated rifle. 






Here is a clip of it being used in combat against the Vietnamese in the 1980's border skirmishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

By the way, *THAT* ^^^^ is what you call border skirmishes, not some Bullsht girly 'incidents' that our friends here like to refer to as proof of their 'military transformation'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

CardSharp said:


> By the way, *THAT* ^^^^ is what you call border skirmishes, not some Bullsht girly 'incidents' that our friends here like to refer to as proof of their 'military transformation'.


 
Didn't we use that as an excuse to train soldiers by rotating them their for like ten years?


----------



## CardSharp

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Didn't we use that as an excuse to train soldiers by rotating them their for like ten years?


 
Yep what you saw was an infantry operation clearing tunnels under fire. (those Vietnamese sure loved tunnels...)


----------



## webber

some critics about 95 too


----------



## rcrmj

personally i dont like any of these Chinese standard rifles. we should have developed a standard assualt rifle platform like G-36 or FN SCAR, rather than so many models like type-95, 95B, type-03``etc


----------



## rcrmj

webber said:


> some critics about 95 too


 
since the induction of type-95 there were lots of critics from army, about the switchs, over heat, narrow sights, the aim point is too high especially when optical sights are attached, not very user freindly``etc! to be fair its the first bullpup rifle ever used by the PLA so they need to get use to some of the attributes. but in general type-95 in my opinion can not be categorized as a 21century assualt rifles


----------



## Akasa

rcrmj said:


> personally i dont like any of these Chinese standard rifles. we should have developed a standard assualt rifle platform like G-36 or FN SCAR, rather than so many models like type-95, 95B, type-03``etc


 
The Type 95 is what you would call a "standard platform". The 95G, 95B, etc, are all developments of the Type 95.

The Type 95 is a very accurate, reliable, and powerful system, which is why there are many variants of it.


----------



## blackops

tanlixiang28776 said:


> QBZ 95 with under slung semi automatic 12 gauge shotgun
> 
> CS/ LA 2 semi automatic shotgun


 
i really liked the idea of putting a 12 g under the barrel i will be good in close combats will cause the maximum damage


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 95 scoped with Spec Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Laser Tag in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Great pictures guys..

QBZ 03 is one of the guns I wish I could own..






Looks badass in this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Mixed squad with QCW 05, QBU 88, and tactical crossbow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 03 disassembly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

blackops said:


> i really liked the idea of putting a 12 g under the barrel i will be good in close combats will cause the maximum damage


 
It will be a good combination since the QBZ-95 specializes in penetrating body armor at long ranges while the shotgun will provide a great deal of stopping power at close combat ranges.

It's a perfect duo.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Civilain silenced CQC 05 and CF 66

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

SinoSoldier said:


> It will be a good combination since the QBZ-95 specializes in penetrating body armor at long ranges while the shotgun will provide a great deal of stopping power at close combat ranges.
> 
> It's a perfect duo.


 
yup it sure is put some slugs in you can even shot till mid ranges from it


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Pimped out QBZ 95

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

maxx said:


>


 
i love the type 77 and cf 07 wish i could have owned any one of these though i do have pistols but they are as good as these i hava a lama .32 and llama .22 wis indian government can allow us to import some new guns


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 95 with scope and UBGL in marine service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Cambodian Special Forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 95B with holographic sights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 95G with accessories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

PAP service QBZ 95 with independent receiving sights.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

New sniper rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

In large service

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Dual mounted sights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

AMR 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

maxx said:


>


 
Can anyone identify the first sniper rifle (the 12.7 mm bullpup)?

It looks a bit like the M06, but it is a different rifle and is nothing like any other Chinese .50-caliber rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

For a very aniti gun person this thread wanted me to get some chinese made goodies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

China also manufactures a Colt M4A1 clone any info on that?


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Aeronaut 

Its for the export market..... Mostly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

^^^^^

Limited service in some provincial police department (the picture is from Sichuan I think)


----------



## tanlixiang28776

CardSharp said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Limited service in some provincial police department (the picture is from Sichuan I think)


 
I think the Blue army OPFOR use some as well.


----------



## CardSharp

tanlixiang28776 said:


> I think the Blue army OPFOR use some as well.


 
Logical I guess. 

Here's a Canuck reviewing the Norinco M4, the way only a Canadian can in -20 C. Seems like a bargain for 600 bucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Type 95 modded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

SAS 12 semi automatic shotgun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

New issue police revolver with rubber bullets. Normal bullets are useless against standard body armor.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Fully decked out






---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------

Thermobaric rocket launcher






---------- Post added at 04:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 AM ----------

Algerian type 81

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Thermobaric explosion






---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------

Jeep mounted mini gun






---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------

Type 88 GPMG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maxx

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Microsoft should be paying China royalties for this.



Heh...no idea why it got deleted, but I'm uploading it again and a few more I missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transgress

QLZ-87 Carried by a Bolivian marine.




QLB-06. Why is this gold?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transgress

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Fully decked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------
> 
> Thermobaric rocket launcher


 
What's the point of putting a scope over a holographic? I've seen this before. Does it help you lock on to a target faster?
But those look like a special scope


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^^

Whats this gun?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Fully decked out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Thank gods theres no cord anymore.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

LR 5 

bolt action 12.7x108 mm Anti material rifle


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBS 09 semi automatic shotgun.

tungsten shots with brass casings. effective at 100 meters.


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 95G


----------



## tanlixiang28776

QBZ 03 export version in 5.56


----------



## tanlixiang28776

type 56C


----------



## tanlixiang28776

Ship mounted HMG


----------



## tanlixiang28776

7.62x51 mm machine gun for export


----------



## CardSharp

tanlixiang28776 said:


> Thank gods theres no cord anymore.


 
Not a cord, this is straight out fibre-optics, no electronics required. Just a tight bundle of many many fibre optics that allows light from an image to bend with the cable.

They use something similar in early laparoscopic surgeries. (also half of the images you posted are dead.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

tanlixiang28776 said:


> 7.62x51 mm machine gun for export


 
Anybody know the designation of this?


----------



## Manticore

CS/LS06 9mm sub-machine gun 
(produced by ChongQing ChangFeng firearms manufacturing company),equipped by SWAT team:















QCW05 5.8mm sub-machine gun 
(produced by ChongQing JianShe firearms manufacturing company),only equipped by PLA SOF:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

JS05 9mm sub-machine gun
(produced by ChongQing JianShe firearms manufacturing company),equipped by SWAT:



















unknown police 9mm sub-machine gun 
(produced by ChongQing JianShe firearms manufacturing company),didn't see any units equip it yet:


----------



## Manticore

CS/LS03 9mm sub-machine gun 
(produced by ChongQing ChangFeng firearms manufacturing company),equipped by SWAT team:
(I feel strange about this gun, i heard news ChangFeng company recently purchased MP-5 production licence from Germany H&K,so it's the chinese version MP5 in China. Any news from Germany H&K ?)













they even displayed chinese version MP-5k






credits
mpleio


---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------

QBZ-95 rifle cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

7.62 mm




14.5 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

ANTIBODY said:


>



What is that soldier wearing ?

*Cyclops Vision*


----------



## untitled

ANTIBODY said:


> CS/LS06 9mm sub-machine gun
> (produced by ChongQing ChangFeng firearms manufacturing company),equipped by SWAT team:



Interesting the magazine is placed on top of the gun like the P90


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

QZJ87 grenade launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Some sort of red vs blue team laser tag. And the dorky top helmet lols.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey chinese bros.. whats the physical characteria to join PLA?.... specially height??


----------



## khanz4996

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hey chinese bros.. whats the physical characteria to join PLA?.... specially height??


its compulsory for every chinese citizen to join the army for atleast 3 years after high school


----------



## Jackdaws

1962 beat down said:


> it was big enough to whip ur monkey arse in 1962!



oh right - when you ran away after some initial success? LOL - only a country like China with such low self-esteem would call a minor skirmish a "war" and claim to win one without ever having a Treaty of Surrender.


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

Basanti said:


> the girl i met yesterday at the club says chinese guns are pretty small



what did she say about indian guns which are too small to fit inside the standard "holsters"?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krash

Jackdaws said:


> oh right - when you ran away after some initial success? LOL - only a country like China with such low self-esteem would call a minor skirmish a "war" and claim to win one without ever having a Treaty of Surrender.



So Kargil was a 'war' and 1962 wasnt......quite tortuous I must say.

ps: The Chinese effectively ended the war (or the skirmish as you put it) with a *unilateral* ceasefire. That my dear friend speaks volumes for the wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Another thread derailed by indian trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

NALANDA said:


> Right size for optimum all across output.....but maybe too big for Chinese Holsters


 
according to bcc, indian guns are too small to fit inside the *international * standard size "holsters". that only means indians pack the smallest guns of all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

any good thread sad indians derailed it again anyway one of the classics


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hu Songshan said:


> any good thread sad indians derailed it again anyway one of the classics



I have this weapon....but mine uses a drum magazine instead... though its russian made n not chinese... its called papash in local lingo... PPSS 43 ... I love its noise.


----------



## Sasquatch

Type 64 silenced pistol 





NORINCO Model 77B pistol 





QSZ-92 pistol 





---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I have this weapon....but mine uses a drum magazine instead... though its russian made n not chinese... its called papash or papish here.



It's the called the type 50 rifle chinese version of the russian PPSh-41

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I have this weapon....but mine uses a drum magazine instead... though its russian made n not chinese... *its called papash or papish here.*



 PPSH-41?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PPSh-41

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

roy_gourav said:


> PPSH-41?



Thats the russian one our one was a model of that called the type 50 my great grandfather had one while he was fighting the kuomintang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

roy_gourav said:


> PPSH-41?
> 
> PPSh-41 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yup the same one!.... Do the russians still produce it? coz ive seen new ppssh 41s... selling for around 32,000 rs in Pakistan... Pretty cheap...

Its an awesome weapon to use for firing on weddings n functions... coz of its noise...lol


----------



## Sasquatch

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yup the same one!.... Do the russians still produce it? coz ive seen new ppssh 41s... selling for around 32,000 rs in Pakistan... Pretty cheap...
> 
> Its an awesome weapon to use for firing on weddings n functions... coz of its noise...lol



Nope our one was the type 50 it was a licensed model of that one rather chinese version similar but not the same you can see here, no mostly they sell it around on the black market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hu Songshan said:


> Nope our one was the type 50 it was a licensed model of that one rather chinese version similar but not the same you can see here, no mostly they sell it around on the black market.



Not this one bro... the ppssh 41 with the drum mags r being sold here...Maybe russians or chinese r still producing them?or maybe the type 50 can also use drum mags...


----------



## Sasquatch

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Not this one bro... the ppssh 41 with the drum mags r being sold here...Maybe russians or chinese r still producing them?or maybe the type 50 can also use drum mags...



Hmm I heard somewhere it was copied and used alot during the vietnam and gulf war Saddam Hussein was producing to.


----------



## Roybot

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Yup the same one!.... Do the russians still produce it? coz ive seen new ppssh 41s... selling for around 32,000 rs in Pakistan... Pretty cheap...
> 
> Its an awesome weapon to use for firing on weddings n functions... coz of its noise...lol



Doubt if the Russians still make it, probably knock offs made in ex soviet countries. But damn 32,000 Rs is dirt cheap.

Here's one with U.S airborne soldier !





_U.S airborne soldier shooting a possibly captured PPSh-41 with a red dot sight_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Type 64 silenced pistol 






NORINCO Type 77B pistol 





QSZ-92 pistol


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Jackdaws

Did I say Kargil was a war? Don't put words in my mouth. Neither India nor Pakistani acknowledged Kargil as a war. There was no formal declaration of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

no_name said:


> Some sort of red vs blue team laser tag. And the dorky top helmet lols.


 
Those helmets are made for self destruction.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vtnsx said:


> Those helmets are made for self destruction.



You should use one...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vtnsx

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> You should use one...



Sure, you go first.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vtnsx said:


> Sure, you go first.


 
Viets first..

U try it... il give you $10000!


...

Another thing... Got pho?lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vtnsx

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Viets first..
> 
> U try it... il give you $10000!



Sure, bring me the helmet and your $10,000.00


----------



## untitled

oh dear


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vtnsx said:


> Sure, bring me the helmet and your $10,000.00



Use it first... and il hand over the $$$ !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vtnsx

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Use it first... and il hand over the $$$ !



Bring the helmet and the money then i'll use it first.


----------



## untitled

ANTIBODY said:


>



Why are crossbows still used ?

dont we have silenced guns nowadays ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pdf_shurtah said:


> Why are crossbows still used ?
> 
> dont we have silenced guns nowadays ?



Rambo... 



vtnsx said:


> Bring the helmet and the money then i'll use it first.


 
No deal... u do it first n il transfer the dollah in ur account!







No offence to nobody im just messin around jokin with u guys... peace!................ but seriously vtnsx.. u got pho? haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

vtnsx said:


> Those helmets are made for self destruction.


 


Pakistani Nationalist said:


> You should use one...


 


vtnsx said:


> Sure, you go first.


 


Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Viets first..
> 
> U try it... il give you $10000!
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Another thing... Got pho?lol



wont to blow each others heads

Try this


----------



## applesauce

pdf_shurtah said:


> Why are crossbows still used ?
> 
> dont we have silenced guns nowadays ?



crossbows make far less noise than any gun silenced or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

=mpleio

updated version QBZ95-1 rifle


----------



## Zabaniyah

Question: What are the advantages of 5.8 rounds compared to 5.56 NATO rounds?


----------



## S10

Bludgeon said:


> Question: What are the advantages of 5.8 rounds compared to 5.56 NATO rounds?


Better armour penetration, but less stopping power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Determined Tiger

China should equip her soldiers kind of rifle such as K-1 (South Korea) or Ak-74 (Russia) is better!!! Your main riffle now looks quite uncomfortable!!!


----------



## no_name

Bludgeon said:


> Question: What are the advantages of 5.8 rounds compared to 5.56 NATO rounds?



If really required, 5.8 barrel can shoot 5.56 rounds with lower accuracy, but the other way round is not possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

PLA QBS-09 18.4mm automatic shotgun:













PLA QBZ95-1 (or type95-1) 5.80mm rifle attachments:


----------



## TehS4rge

I thought the JS05 was an Anti-Vehicle/Material rifle based on the PTRS


----------



## Pakistanisage

Man that is some Bad *** Chinese Military Hardware.

How can I get my hands on some of this super cool Military Hardware ?


----------



## Sasquatch

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------






















---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

QBZ-95 Sniper Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

> Why are crossbows still used ?
> 
> dont we have silenced guns nowadays ?



Silenced..most reliable in amphibious situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boris

khanz4996 said:


> its compulsory for every chinese citizen to join the army for atleast 3 years after high school



I think Chinese National Team Table Tennis Players are exempt from that.

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

Good guns btw specially the first SMG.


----------



## Sasquatch

JS 9 mm/QCW-05 

Special Force Operators of the Chinese People's Armed Police (CPAP) with the JS 9 mm/QCW-05 suppressed submachine gun.


----------



## Sasquatch

QLB-06


----------



## Sasquatch

Pretty Sweet.


----------



## beckham

pdf_shurtah said:


> Interesting the magazine is placed on top of the gun like the P90


 





With its top loading and Helical magazines it looks more close to Calico M960.But i have heard that the early calico designs also had the mag in front but having a heavy mag in front above the barrel made the weapon less stable and unergonomic to handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wrigsted

Zabaniya said:


> Question: What are the advantages of 5.8 rounds compared to 5.56 NATO rounds?



So nobody can say that they have borrowed all the specs from the West ;-)

Ok, I must admit there are some nice hardware in among it, I would love to try out. And I must be honest, there's probably a lot of new ideas among the stuff


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

nice camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> nice camo



Thanks, I'll try to keep this as updated as I can, Only person updating China Military Photos 2-3 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U.S Navy SEALs

JS05 looks nice, and statistically information on it? Such as the rate of fire, ammo feed system. I don't care what people say about Chinese guns, if you can equip the largest army in the world with a gun like QBZ-95 weapon system, you know you're packin' real heat.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

U.S Navy SEALs said:


> JS05 looks nice, and statistically information on it? Such as the rate of fire, ammo feed system. I don't care what people say about Chinese guns, if you can equip the largest army in the world with a gun like QBZ-95 weapon system, you know you're packin' real heat.



lol, thanks to Activision's COD game did a good job of promoting for our assault rifle.

Maybe they could make China the next antagonist nation in the future COD games, then our arms sales gonna pick up for sure.


----------



## RazPaK

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, thanks to Activision's COD game did a good job of promoting our assault rifle.
> 
> Maybe they could make China the next antagonist nation in the future COD games, then our arms sales gonna pick up for sure.


Indeed.


----------



## Akasa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, thanks to Activision's COD game did a good job of promoting for our assault rifle.
> 
> Maybe they could make China the next antagonist nation in the future COD games, then our arms sales gonna pick up for sure.


 
Battlefield 3 actually features four Chinese weapons. The ones featured are the QBZ-95B, QBB-95, QBU-88, and QJY-88.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

When it comes to serious matters, China produces top quality products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The SC said:


> When it comes to serious matters, China produces top quality products.



We cannot 100% exert the quality control on our civilian products.

However the military products are the niche in quantity compared the civilian products which we can take care of it.


----------



## Aramsogo

Hu Songshan said:


>



Comrades, what the heck is this?? I know it's a pistol shooting into gelatin (looks like a 1911-Type or Glock clone).

What is all that stuff behind it??? Especially that big thing to the right.


----------



## Manticore

At the beginning Chinese rifle designer didn't consider adding tactical parts for QBZ95 rifle, so the front protect wood of QBZ95 is fixed on the rifle body can't be removed, didn't design any tactics guide on QBZ95 rifle (not bought the license of Skin karni guide).

To add tactical parts for early version of QBZ95 rifle, there'r two kinds of methods to solve the problem :
1. follow above pic, add parts on the barrel.
2. design additional tactics guide component, fix it on the front protect wood of QBZ95 rifle







Later China designed the updated version of QBZ95 rifle, named QBZ95-1 rifle. They add a short tactics guide on new QBZ95-1 rifle.







credits
mpleio

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

Aramsogo said:


> Comrades, what the heck is this?? I know it's a pistol shooting into gelatin (looks like a 1911-Type or Glock clone).
> 
> What is all that stuff behind it??? Especially that big thing to the right.



Guess it is a gun that shoots around the corner, for urban warfare... Just like the Israeli/USA CornerShot system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

Ibr0kEmYrAz0r said:


> Guess it is a gun that shoots around the corner, for urban warfare... Just like the Israeli/USA CornerShot system.



we also have one made by POF ........




POF eye in hands of chine's soldier during recent joint exercise..........


----------



## H.A.W.K

Is cornershot gun available for civilian sale.?


----------



## Transgress

H.A.W.K said:


> Is cornershot gun available for civilian sale.?


Lols probrably not. Can you imagine this in a brooklyn gang war?


----------



## Sasquatch

Not for a while maybe.


----------



## M.H.J.

Chinese QBZ-95 rifle mag change 





Weapons of Modern Warfare : Type 95 







- MHJ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Sasquatch

Bilal587 said:


> I want these guns to kill zardari and make my countrys future bright



Then I would Recommend this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## China 0291

95 rifle most handsome


----------



## anarchy 99

China 0291 said:


> 95 rifle most handsome



Absolutely, it's the best rifle in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

AMR-2 Sniper rifle





JS05 sniper rifle





M99B sniper rifle




M99 sniper rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

@Hu Songshan

please keep the thread updated brother


----------



## Sasquatch

ANTIBODY said:


> @Hu Songshan
> 
> please keep the thread updated brother



Been busy however will do the best of my ability to update it time from time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

*QBJ 10 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

Hu Songshan said:


> *QBJ 10 *



Any statistics about this cool gun?


----------



## Manticore

China&#8217;s OICW: Type 05 Strategy Rifle (ZH-05 5.8mm + 20mm) | The Firearm Blog


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## United

This is serious stuff, I don't think any Asian country can match to the chines weapons. 

why don't the PA arm themselves with type Q?


----------



## Sasquatch

Fsjal said:


> Any statistics about this cool gun?



Sorry If I am late uses 12.7x108mm round, used by Special forces and can damage light armored vehicles.



united said:


> This is serious stuff, I don't think any Asian country can match to the chines weapons.
> 
> why don't the PA arm themselves with type Q?



If I remember the first qbz was rushed into production as a show off in the 90's and it had plenty of problems with it jamming, control, scopes, Thankfully for China the problem was fixed and a newer improved QBZ replaced it completely, the ones you see today.


----------



## Sasquatch

united said:


> This is serious stuff, I don't think any Asian country can match to the chines weapons.
> 
> why don't the PA arm themselves with type Q?



Well the Cambodian Special forces already use it and regulars to some extend local police, since Pakistan uses the G3 it could go for the hk416, has the PA used any bullpup rifles ?


----------



## Sasquatch

Not my post, all credits go to noname and pretty informative 




no_name said:


> "From the look of it, it has the following improvement:
> 
> - New Picatinny 1913 accessory rail
> - Extended slide with additional front serrations
> - Extended metal sub-frame
> - Longer 4.8 inch barrel (the standard is 4.33 inch)
> - Reshaped slide release and safety/de-cocker
> - Completely new polymer frame featuring new texture, reshaped grip and extended front segment to accommodate the new 1913 rail
> - Removal of the proprietary accessory rails from the metal sub-frame
> - Lost the lanyard loop
> - Get ride of the old-school looking star motif on the grip
> 
> Other thoughts:
> This is obviously an attempt to catch up with other new polymer handgun designs. It still lacks the interchangeable backstrap that are common now. The new front grip texture looks awfully like that on the new Springfield/HS Produkt XDM. Wonder if it has improved upon the awful 14.5 pound double-action trigger pull of the original? Does it still has QC issues with the magazines led to FTF? Did they put a better quality hammer and trigger springs in it that will lasting more than few thousand rounds? For more information on the Chinese Type 92 family, check out the up coming issues of Guns and Ammo: Handguns Annual issue."
> 
> The old type 92:


----------



## fatman17

*Chinese 12.7mm Sniper Rifles Get Combat Experience*

February 20, 2013: 


Recently reporters came back from northern Burma with pictures of tribal rebels using Chinese M99 12.7mm sniper rifles. China denied supporting the Burmese tribal militia (the UWSA or United Wa State Army) operating on its border but apparently the Wa have some kind of arrangement with the Chinese government, who allows armed Wa fighters to enter Chinese border towns to do business. The UWSA usually pays for what it needs and can afford to do so because of the meth and heroin it produces and smuggles out (usually via Thailand). Chinese arms dealers have long felt free to deal with UWSA and that&#8217;s apparently where the M99s came from. 

The Chinese Army has only recently begun receiving these weapons. These large caliber sniper rifles first appeared from Chinese manufacturers in 1999, when the M99 showed up. A few years later the M06 (as an M99 with a few minor changes) appeared. A decade later another version, the QUB09, came along. All three of these are bullpup (magazine behind the trigger) designs and are built by a state owned weapons factory. 

There are many other 12.7mm rifles available from Chinese suppliers. For example, the AMR-2 is a more conversional design (magazine in front of the trigger). The M99/M06/QUB09 all weigh about 12 kg (26.4 kg), while the AMR-2 is a little lighter at 11 kg (24.2 pounds). The M99 series can use 12.7x108mm or 12.7x99mm rounds, while the AMR-2 only handles the 12.7x108mm cartridge. 

The Chinese consider all of these models to be anti-vehicle/material rifles. Sniping against people is a secondary mission, and the Chinese rifles are not as accurate at longer ranges (over 1,000 meters) as similar Western models. Most of these rifles are sold to foreign customers (military, police, private individuals, and any one with enough cash and a good excuse). 

It's only recently that China has begun delivering large numbers of 12.7mm rifles to its own troops. The problem is that there are a lot of options in this area. And in the last decade there has been a lot of development action in large caliber sniper rifles. This may be one reason why the Chinese Army has not invested heavily in this weapon. 

For example, when the Barrett company introduced the first .50 caliber (12.7mm) sniper rifle in the 1980s, it was not the only company working on the concept. The Steyr-Mannlicher company, of Austria, was also developing a large caliber "anti-material" sniper rifle. While Barrett quickly took most of the market, Steyr continued to work on their weapon. Along the way they upped the caliber to 15.2mm and focused on discarding sabot ammo fired from a smoothbore barrel. The discarding sabot technique was first used with anti-tank guns. Most modern 120mm tank guns fire a shell that uses a smaller 25mm "penetrator". The 25mm rod of tungsten (or depleted uranium) is surrounded by a "sabot" that falls away once the shell clears the barrel. This gives the penetrator higher velocity and penetrating power. Each round weighs 139 grams (5.25 ounces) and is 20.4 cm (eight inches) long. The Steyr 15.2mm delivers a 20 gram (.7 ounce) tungsten "dart" that moves at 1,516 meters (4,700 feet) per second and can go through 40mm (1.6 inches) of armor at 1,000 meters. This weapon is called the IWS (Infantry Weapon System) 2000 and has a 122cm (48 inch) smoothbore barrel and weighs 18.2 kg (40 pounds). It uses a five round box magazine. The weapon breaks down into two loads, so a two man sniper team can easily carry it. It's a bullpup design that is 168cm (5.6 feet) in length overall. 

Steyr found that there was not much of a market for the weapon. The 12.7mm sniper rifles have about the same sniping performance as the IWS 2000, and Barrett introduced a 25mm rifle back in 2004. However, the dependence on discarding sabot ammo only may prove interesting. Discarding sabot rounds has been around in infantry weapons for some years. They are available for 7.62mm and 12.7mm weapons and are interchangeable with standard ammo. The 7.62mm discarding sabot has a 5.56mm penetrator, and the 12.7mm round uses a 7.62mm penetrator. However, using a discarding sabot in a rifled weapon does not give you as much speed as a smoothbore. But that's not much of an edge. Then again, it may be enough for the Steyr 15.2mm rifle to eventually catch on. 

Thus, if you want a material destruction rifle, special ammo is an area of promise. But China is not yet doing anything here. It has also been found that smaller bullets (like the popular 8.6mm) give about the same range as the 12.7mm for sniping, while using a smaller and lighter rifle. Thus it appears that the Chinese are waiting for development activity to settle down before investing a lot of money in this type of weapon. 

Meanwhile, export customers, like the UWSA, are eager to take the M99 and use it to block army traffic on the few roads that snake through the hills and forests of northern Burma.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

M.H.J. said:


> Chinese QBZ-95 rifle mag change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weapons of Modern Warfare : Type 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MHJ ...



Most OP rifle in MW3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

PLA Squad machine gun:QJB95-1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Type 95 in Sudan KAMBO future soldier system?*

photos from the IDEX 2013















Since when Sudan is one of the users of QBZ-95? 
*
Users

China: People's Liberation Army.
Cambodia: 911 Para-Commando Special Forces and Bodyguard Unit (the QBZ-97, QBZ-97A, QBZ-97B, and QBB-97 LSW).
Myanmar: The QBZ-97 is in service with the Myanmar military.
Sri Lanka: Sri Lanka Air Force, Special Task Force.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xuxu1457

YMA09 12.7mm sniper rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

xuxu1457 said:


> YMA09 12.7mm sniper rifle



*Video Display*







*&#22823;&#21475;&#24452;&#29401;&#20987;&#27493;&#26538; &#21487;&#23545;&#36731;&#22411;&#35013;&#30002;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#23556;&#20987; 
Large-caliber sniper rifle shooting light armored helicopter
*

news.xinhuanet.com



&#22312;&#20840;&#20891;&#29401;&#20987;&#25163;&#27604;&#27494;&#32771;&#26680;&#20013;&#65292;&#22269;&#20135;10&#24335;&#22823;&#21475;&#24452;&#21453;&#22120;&#26448;&#29401;&#20987;&#27493;&#26538;&#39318;&#27425;&#36827;&#34892;&#25945;&#23398;&#35757;&#32451;&#12290;&#36825;&#27454;&#29401;&#20987;&#27493;&#26538;&#37319;&#29992; &#28608;&#20809;&#30596;&#20934;&#65292;&#21487; &#33258;&#21160;&#20462;&#27491;&#30596;&#20934;&#28857;&#12290; 

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#22830;&#35270;&#28040;&#24687;&#65292;10&#24335;&#22823;&#21475;&#24452;&#21453;&#22120;&#26448;&#29401;&#20987;&#27493;&#26538;&#30001;&#25105;&#20891;&#33258;&#34892;&#35774;&#35745;&#65292;&#21475;&#24452;12.7&#27627;&#31859;&#65292;&#26368;&#22823;&#23556;&#31243;2&#20844; &#37324;&#65292;&#26377;&#25928;&#23556;&#31243; 1.5&#20844;&#37324;&#65292;&#21487;&#31934;&#30830;&#25171;&#20987;1&#20844;&#37324;&#33539;&#22260;&#20869;&#30340;&#30446;&#26631;&#12290;10&#24335;&#29401;&#20987;&#27493;&#26538;&#27604;88&#24335;&#29401;&#20987;&#27493;&#26538;&#38271;&#32422;40&#21400;&#31859;&#65292;10&#24335;&#29401; &#20987;&#24335;&#27493; &#26538;&#37325;&#36798;26&#26020;&#65292;&#26159;88&#24335;&#29401;&#20987;&#27493;&#26538;&#30340;3&#20493;&#22810;&#12290;&#20381;&#25176;&#36825;&#27454;&#29401;&#20987;&#27493;&#26538;&#65292;&#29401;&#20987;&#23567;&#32452;&#30340;&#20154;&#25968;1&#33267;3&#20154;&#19981;&#31561;&#65292;&#26377; &#26102;&#29420;&#33258;&#19968;&#20154;&#20063; &#21487;&#20197;&#23436;&#25104;&#29401;&#26432;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20171;&#32461;&#65292;10&#24335;&#22823;&#21475;&#24452;&#21453;&#22120;&#26448;&#29401;&#20987;&#27493;&#26538;&#26368;&#22823;&#29305;&#28857;&#23601;&#26159;&#30596;&#20934;&#38236;&#37319;&#21462;&#28608;&#20809;&#30596;&#20934;&#65292;&#33021;&#33258;&#21160;&#20462;&#27491;&#30596;&#20934;&#28857;&#12290; &#33021;&#23545;&#25932;&#37325;&#35201;&#20154; &#21592;&#23454;&#26045;&#20934;&#30830;&#29401;&#26432;&#20197;&#22806;&#65292;&#36824;&#21487;&#20197;&#23545;&#36731;&#22411;&#35013;&#30002;&#30446;&#26631;&#30452;&#21319;&#26426;&#12289;&#38647;&#36798;&#31561;&#37325;&#35201;&#30446;&#26631;&#23454;&#26045;&#30772;&#22351;&#23556;&#20987;&#12290;&#65288;&#35760;&#32773;&#65306;&#26460;&#20029; &#21326;&#65289;

China Made 10 big-caliber anti-armour sniper rifle for the first time in the army snipers contest assessment, teaching and training. This sniper rifle with laser sighting, can automatically correct the aiming point.

According to CCTV news, the 10-type large-caliber anti-materiel sniper rifle designed by our military, diameter 12.7 mm, with a maximum range of 2 km, the effective range of 1.5 kilometers, within 1 km of the target precision strike. 10 sniper rifle is about 40 cm than 88 sniper rifles, 10 sniper rifle weighs 26 pounds, is more than three times the 88 sniper rifle. Relying on this sniper rifle, sniper team number 1 to 3 range, sometimes alone can also be accomplished shooter task.

According to reports, the 10-type large-caliber anti-armour sniper rifle is most characteristic sight to take laser sighting, can automatically correct the aiming point. The enemy implementation of an accurate shooter, you can also light armored targets helicopters, radar target implementation destruction of shooting. (Reporter: Du Li Hua)


Google translation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

The first hand grenades in human history ( unearthed from 西夏 Xixia era）











Credit: 西夏遗物：世界上最早的手榴弹_财经_MSN中国

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xhw1986



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Broccoli

How widespread QBZ-03 is in Chinese military/police forces when compared to QBZ-95? Some people have suggested that border guards, paratroopers, support troops and police units have gone with QBZ-03 because it's cheaper and others claim it's nothing more than a political decision, so what is the correct answer?


----------



## Genesis

Broccoli said:


> How widespread QBZ-03 is in Chinese military/police forces when compared to QBZ-95? Some people have suggested that border guards, paratroopers, support troops and police units have gone with QBZ-03 because it's cheaper and others claim it's nothing more than a political decision, so what is the correct answer?


correct answer for border guards is because of it's versatility, 95 has problems in border areas due to the condition.

Paratroopers, because of the length of the gun, it can fold, and others I guess because it is cheaper, and mostly it's a simple and effective gun. Though 95 is equipped on most special police in urban areas. I seen a 1960s gun on some police in other areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Europa

russian commandos with chinese guns


----------



## yusheng

The Type 87 (also known as QLZ87) 35 mm automatic grenade launcher (AGL) is an air-cooled, gas operated[1] fully automatic weapon and is crew transportable (12~20 kg) with limited amounts of ammunition.[2] It can fire a variety of 35 mm grenades stored in the 6-, 9-, or 12-round cartridge drum. The Type 87 is described by NORINCO as "Mini Infantry Artillery". The 35 mm grenade pierces armour up to 80 mm thick and produces fragments to kill or wound personnel within 10 meters of the point of impact. The Type 87 can fire on a tripod or by using the bipod fixed on the barrel. It can also be mounted on armoured vehicles or helicopters. The launcher is capable of attacking low-flying air targets as well as targets on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

yusheng said:


> View attachment 161460
> View attachment 161461
> View attachment 161462
> View attachment 161463
> View attachment 161464
> View attachment 161465
> View attachment 161466
> View attachment 161467
> View attachment 161468
> 
> 
> The Type 87 (also known as QLZ87) 35 mm automatic grenade launcher (AGL) is an air-cooled, gas operated[1] fully automatic weapon and is crew transportable (12~20 kg) with limited amounts of ammunition.[2] It can fire a variety of 35 mm grenades stored in the 6-, 9-, or 12-round cartridge drum. The Type 87 is described by NORINCO as "Mini Infantry Artillery". The 35 mm grenade pierces armour up to 80 mm thick and produces fragments to kill or wound personnel within 10 meters of the point of impact. The Type 87 can fire on a tripod or by using the bipod fixed on the barrel. It can also be mounted on armoured vehicles or helicopters. The launcher is capable of attacking low-flying air targets as well as targets on the ground.



This 35mm hand held cannon looks like a hot seller.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*THE CHINESE ARMY GETS A SMART GRENADE LAUNCHER FOR CHRISTMAS*

YOU CAN'T HIDE FROM THESE SMART GRENADES

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Posted 12 hours ago

The Chinese Army Gets A Smart Grenade Launcher For Christmas | Popular Science

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Nice design

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

ZH-05 Chinese OICW

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

j20blackdragon said:


> ZH-05 Chinese OICW
> 
> View attachment 184083



Imagine this in desert tan


----------



## j20blackdragon

ZH-05 Chinese OICW






An excellent addition to the 5.8x42mm family.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Type 04 35mm automatic grenade launcher for PLAN Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Hanxun-2015 Exercise w/ PLAN Marines using QLZ87 grenade launcher, QBZ-95 rifle & QBU-88 sniper rifle.


----------



## Arthur

Water Car Engineer said:


> I like the QBZ-03 the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like upgraded version of type80!!


----------



## j20blackdragon

ZH-05 Chinese OICW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

j20blackdragon said:


> ZH-05 Chinese OICW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zaid butt

Reashot Xigwin said:


>


please give detail of this weapon


----------



## Shotgunner51

Test: Sino Defense Manufacturing SMG9 - Sino Defense Manufacturing - all4shooters.com

The production-grade variant of the CS/LS5 sub-machine gun was first introduced at the 2012 edition of the CIPATE – the “_China (Beijing) International Exhibition and Symposium on Police Equipment and Anti Terrorism Technology and Equipment_” held yearly in the capitol of the People's Republic of China. 

The CS/LS5 is manufactured by Chongqing Jianshe Industry Co., Ltd., a private-owned company whose military-oriented products are distributed globally by the State-owned Norinco group; however, a semiautomatic, sporting-oriented variant of the CS/LS5 sub-machine gun, dubbed the SMG9, is also manufactured in China by the SDM – Sino Defense Manufacturing brand and imported exclusively in Europe by the Italy based Prima Armi S.r.l. company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

PLA's Type PY131A、PY132A laser guns

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

PLA's combat robots on show

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

New superlight 12.7mm heavy machine gun for mountain troops 











Also under developments are an ultra light（1.6t）122mm towed howitzer and a three-legged ultra light（4t）155mm gun with 360-degree firing capability

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> New superlight 12.7mm heavy machine gun for mountain troops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also under developments are an ultra light（1.6t）122mm towed howitzer and a three-legged ultra light（4t）155mm gun with 360-degree firing capability



What is its designation?


----------



## UkroTurk

Hello Dear Members from PRC

Does anybody know what this gun and vehicle is?

I am more intersted in this gun. Very interesting design. Is it mortar?

If it revolvered mortar, i would be shocked. Really very smart and compact. It got my thumbs up.


----------



## Akasa

UkroTurk said:


> Hello Dear Members from PRC
> 
> Does anybody know what this gun and vehicle is?
> 
> I am more intersted in this gun. Very interesting design. Is it mortar?
> 
> If it revolvered mortar, i would be shocked. Really very smart and compact. It got my thumbs up.



A rotary mortar would be incredibly idiotic, as the system would experience tremendous recoil for a rather redundant form of fire support. The contraption is likely a grenade launcher, of which the Chinese have developed many models.


----------



## UkroTurk

SinoSoldier said:


> A rotary mortar would be incredibly idiotic, as the system would experience tremendous recoil for a rather redundant form of fire support. The contraption is likely a grenade launcher, of which the Chinese have developed many models.


This is not information that i want to know.This is your comment. I dont need the comments. I need the information.
Could you tell me please what the gun is? Thanks forward,

I recommend you to look breech loading mortar guns.
For example Panhard AML 60 vehicles turrets and my avatar.


----------



## cirr

Rumours have it that China is developing an ultra light 122mm howitzer weighing a mere 1.6 tons for her airborne and mountain units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

APS detection radar for armoured vehicles and landing crafts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

http://www.runzejinsong.com/

the site/company has interesting tactical equipment. Plate carriers etc.

however i found this more interesting: conventional design (probably qbz03) derived rifle seen in norinco/pla advertisement. http://img1.itiexue.net/22516105_1000_1000.jpg http://img2.itiexue.net/22516106_1000_1000.gif

also a longer barreled conventional rifle in the gif. maybe nar10/cslr? any ideas folks?


----------



## cnleio

New testing 5.8mm rifile for future PLA soldier, Just one photo ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## cnleio

China NORINCO CQ-A 5.56mm rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>





cnleio said:


> New testing 5.8mm rifile for future PLA soldier, Just one photo ~!
> 
> View attachment 335342



Are these two competing designs or variants of the same family?


----------



## IblinI

SinoSoldier said:


> Are these two competing designs or variants of the same family?


The CGI was made by some one who has now being recruited by the PLA,the first picture is one of the four(or two)competing designs.


----------



## cnleio

new 5.8mm rifle CG

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> new 5.8mm rifle CG
> 
> View attachment 336176
> View attachment 336177
> View attachment 336178
> View attachment 336179
> View attachment 336180


Are they abandoning bullpup design? One big drawback of bull up design is lack adequate space for accessories add on the forearm area.

But bullpup design is overall still a good design to reduce size w/o reducing barrel length. Good for airborne, armour infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Beast said:


> Are they abandoning bullpup design? One big drawback of bull up design is lack adequate space for accessories add on the forearm area.
> 
> But bullpup design is overall still a good design to reduce size w/o reducing barrel length. Good for airborne, armour infantry.


bullpup is gone, their so-called advantage has reduced to null in modern warfare```M4 is actually as the same size as QBZ95, and it is more accurate than the latter``

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

rcrmj said:


> bullpup is gone, their so-called advantage has reduced to null in modern warfare```M4 is actually as the same size as QBZ95, and it is more accurate than the latter``


But how can it achieved longer firing distance w/o sacrificing the barrel length? Precisely that is the point of using Bullpup design in the first place.


----------



## gambit

The bullpup design is a solution for an imaginary problem. And yes, I have shot a Kel Tec bullpup rifle.

There are many problems that the bullpup design supposed to solve, but none of them mattered under real world conditions.

The first problem that the bullpup design claimed to solve is physical length that are supposedly useful in enclosed environments such as urban combat. The counter argument is that the world's foremost urban warfare expert -- the US military -- have found no such need. In close quarters, accuracy and precision are less important than rate of fire, the M4 carbine use by the US Army and US Marines simply -- worked.

Here is the physical length difference...






The claimed tactical advantages are simply not there.

In contrast, the M4 have superior accessory variables, from sights to lights, that suit the user's many changing needs away from close quarters combat. Plus, the bullpup is a more mechanically complex design. US Special Operations units have latitudes in weaponry regular units do not have, and none of them gone on a mission with a bullpup.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## rcrmj

Beast said:


> But how can it achieved longer firing distance w/o sacrificing the barrel length? Precisely that is the point of using Bullpup design in the first place.


well M4 has much shorter barrel than QBZ95, but way more accurate than the latter, isnt it ironic ?````QBZ95 is a trash
do you now PLA uses heavy barreled and modified type95-1 for rifle shooting competition overseas? 

btw, rifle's effectiveness and accuracy is determined by many factors, the barrel length is just one of them

枪管厚度、刚度、线膛长度、扰度、加工精度、子弹单头形状，火药，枪械的活动部件等等都会影响到精度和射程···增加枪管长度是最笨的做法，最没有技术含量的

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

M4 carbine effective range is only 250m while QBZ is 400m. By the way, they switch to QBZ-97 which is the better one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

5.8mm Type95-1 tactical version for PLA soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

that reminds me ten years ago, Chinese fishmen net the guns on Tanwai strait:
























chinese local government of course can not find the source of the guns, however, the code on the guns can show many information, especially for those can recognize the code.

attach the analysis from "PERRY家族"
9月19日，新民网连线该边防***，边防所工作人员首先肯定了渔民
捞上来的是真枪，并猜测这支枪“有可能是台湾的驻军部队掉到海里面去的”
。有网友称，该枪的型号为美式M4步枪，边防所工作人员予以肯定。但对于网
友猜测该枪是“走私分子躲避海警时抛下海的”，该工作人员未置可否。
新民网获悉，关于这支枪的到底是哪里来的，有关部门正在进一步调查
之中。但边防所工作人员对调查的结果并不乐观，因为这支枪的来源基本上“
无证可查”。
据新民网了解，17日上午，东海街道浔埔社区的渔民黄某报警称，其在
台湾海峡大陆与台湾的中间线附近捕鱼时，撒下渔网，竟从海中捕捞到自动步
枪一支。黄某在船舶即将靠岸时，主动将枪支交至后渚边防***。经初步鉴
定，该枪支长71厘米，3.15公斤，口径5.56毫米，枪号为L508120，上面刻有“
USA”英文等标识，枪支结构为不锈钢质材，枪虽浸在海中，却没有生锈。边防
官兵介绍，枪中没有子弹。”
我想大家从新闻报道的用词应该是可以看出些什么的，在报了枪号后，这支
枪的来源基本上“无证可查”。也许对我们来讲无法查，可能查到来源的人就
真是胆战心惊，至少可以结案对相关人员家属有个交代了，而不是以“失踪”
了事了，这才是震慑的地方……我们在从技术上来看这支枪，其实透露它最多
信息的是它改装的防火帽，类似于LR300的phonton flash hider；这种火帽是
可以接消音器的，显然战斗状态时它还在防水袋里还没来得及装上，这也说明
了，对方是在尚未真正接近目标地时的仓促应战，枪上遗留的背带环腋说明了
这一点；不装瞄准镜也说明了这一点，从水路潜水接近一般不装的，接近陆地
才安装附件；对于是不是SEAL，我只能说可能性比较大，不是SEAL也是和它有
很大关系的组织，这个MK18，从改装角度看，不大可能是WW人员使用的，这个
枪流出很少，基本是对方人员对特战文化自我领悟的产物；要证实对方的身份
要看和它联系的是否还存在一把刀，如果说是有枪没刀那是不可能的，这是一
名特战人员的基本配备，即使没有枪也必须要有刀，其实刀有时就是识别对方
身份的最重要的工具，以前我叫大家学习点军事细节，这时候酒可以派上用出
处的，不管是对方还是我军，刀都是和那种要的标识，不同军队用刀的习惯是
不一样的……这把刀如果是SOG的，那酒能证明很多东西……这酒引出了另一个
组织，他们是ＣＩＡ的秘密部队————特种运作小组（ＳＯＧ），也被称为
中央情报局战地特工(CIA SOG FIELD OPERATOR)，SOG也是在西部和我们多有接
触的单位，对于它的组成很复杂，其很多人员都是特种部队挖脚过来的，他们
和军方有种“复杂”的关系前身最早可以追述到越南战争时期，在拉木司飞而
的时期，军方曾对SOG非常不满，曾自己组件类似的部队，但我们都知道后来的
事了，因为在阿的表现不佳，现在可是情报头子当家了，大家可以去了解一下
811时期我们的分析，所以在这一背景下，结合目前的形势，如果我是他当然用
自己的SOG抢头功啦，好办事啊，但由于前面所分析的，SOG和SEAL关系很复杂
，可能这个SOG就是SEAL出生呢，有兴趣的伙伴自己去研究，至于到底是那个这
已经不太重要了……SOG的特点是着当地便装，任务主要是渗透，暗杀，收集情
报，最主要没有军方的很多纪律约束...............................
我个人认为公布枪号就是一种特殊的“对话”，一般事件根本无须这样做……对方是
善于寻找对话的机会的,因为这是他们现在最迫切需要的,但最头疼是我们无声的对话,呵呵

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

gambit said:


> The bullpup design is a solution for an imaginary problem. And yes, I have shot a Kel Tec bullpup rifle.
> 
> There are many problems that the bullpup design supposed to solve, but none of them mattered under real world conditions.
> 
> The first problem that the bullpup design claimed to solve is physical length that are supposedly useful in enclosed environments such as urban combat. The counter argument is that the world's foremost urban warfare expert -- the US military -- have found no such need. In close quarters, accuracy and precision are less important than rate of fire, the M4 carbine use by the US Army and US Marines simply -- worked.
> 
> Here is the physical length difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The claimed tactical advantages are simply not there.
> 
> In contrast, the M4 have superior accessory variables, from sights to lights, that suit the user's many changing needs away from close quarters combat. Plus, the bullpup is a more mechanically complex design. US Special Operations units have latitudes in weaponry regular units do not have, and none of them gone on a mission with a bullpup.


I guarantee you that the barrel of the AUG above is at least 4 inches longer than the AR-15 below. That means better ballistic performance at range beyond 200 yards as well as more subdued muzzle flash. Just because they have roughly the same length overall does not mean they're equal. The latest variant can fit all the toys you described. It's simply a matter of mounting some rails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

S10 said:


> I guarantee you that the barrel of the AUG above is at least 4 inches longer than the AR-15 below. That means better ballistic performance at range beyond 200 yards as well as more subdued muzzle flash. Just because they have roughly the same length overall does not mean they're equal. The latest variant can fit all the toys you described. It's simply a matter of mounting some rails.


I have shot the standard USAF issued M4. Its effective range is better than the absurd 250 m figure your friend pulled out of thin air, if not out of his butt.

News for you...

http://rifleopticsworld.com/iron-sights-long-range/


> The United States Marine Corps would regularly take people who had never fired a rifle in their lives and at the end of three weeks have them striking targets out to 500 yards with nothing more than an M16A2 and a pair of iron sights.


The A2's barrel length is 20 inches, or 50 cm. The carbine's barrel length is 14.5 in or roughly 37 cm. With the carbine's iron sights and at 300 m, I have put 5 rounds into the effective 'kill zone' of a standard size human silhouette target. If I did not 'kill' my target, then at least I have severely 'wounded' him.

The reality is that at beyond 500 m, if you are military trained, you will have to use techniques like that of the sniper. The real kind.

The bullpup design have never definitely put itself above the standard rifle design under real world conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> I have shot the standard USAF issued M4. Its effective range is better than the absurd 250 m figure your friend pulled out of thin air, if not out of his butt.
> 
> News for you...
> 
> http://rifleopticsworld.com/iron-sights-long-range/
> 
> The A2's barrel length is 20 inches, or 50 cm. The carbine's barrel length is 14.5 in or roughly 37 cm. With the carbine's iron sights and at 300 m, I have put 5 rounds into the effective 'kill zone' of a standard size human silhouette target. If I did not 'kill' my target, then at least I have severely 'wounded' him.
> 
> The reality is that at beyond 500 m, if you are military trained, you will have to use techniques like that of the sniper. The real kind.
> 
> The bullpup design have never definitely put itself above the standard rifle design under real world conditions.



M4 carbine is more for urban warfare when beyond 250m is not a major concern and light weight is highly favour. 

But I was shocked French armed forces dump their FMAS and goes for the HK416 which has a very similar outlook as M4.

I do not think PLA will favour a shorter range carbine style rifle as their standard army issue weapon.


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> M4 carbine is more for urban warfare when beyond 250m is not a major concern and light weight is highly favour.


Does not matter -- 250 m or out further.

http://nssf.org/video/facts/MOA.cfm


> A Minute of Angle (MOA) is an _angular_ measurement.
> 
> A MOA is 1/60th of a degree.
> 
> 1 MOA spreads about 1" per 100 yards. (actually 1.047")
> 
> 1 MOA is a different size at different distances, 8" at 800 yards is still just 1 MOA.



Let us round off to 300 yds, or roughly 300 m, for now.

From the chart above, the MOA spread is about 3 in at 100 yds. Regardless of distance, the first thing any soldier do is to find cover, not concealment, but cover. If there are none, he will hit the ground and make himself as flat as possible. At 300 yds, your bullet will deviate about 3 in to any direction from your intended center. *A fully exposed human torso have a spread of 18-20 in, or 45-50 cm.* So even if you are shooting at an enemy soldier who have no cover but is at ground, at 300 yds distance, your odds of hitting him decreased to less than 50/50. In this situation, any improvement in accuracy by way of a few additional inches/cm barrel length is pointless.

Keep in mind these are *PUBLIC* information in the US where firearms are much more common than in your China. Not trying to be mean, just real.

Finally, am an Air Force guy who target shoot, not really a hunter, even though I have hunted before, deers and wild boars, and not someone like Gary who actually have been in combat.



Beast said:


> But I was shocked French armed forces dump their FMAS and goes for the HK416 which has a very similar outlook as M4.


I have never fired a FAMAS, but I have fired a Kel-Tec bullpup.

Yes, it is an interesting rifle, but essentially a novelty rifle, and in my opinion, not a credible replacement for the standard automatic combat rifle when all things relevant to combat are considered.



Beast said:


> I do not think PLA will favour a shorter range carbine style rifle as their standard army issue weapon.


And I predict the PLA will take after the French -- rid itself of the bullpup.

It will require a few yrs but once the PLA is fully appraised of the bullpup's disadvantages, it will replace it.

I may be out on a limb here...But I think the selection of the bullpup is more emotional than rational. Who wants to be like the Americans ?

There are many reasons why the 5.56 mm bullet remains popular despite many objections, from technical to emotional, leveled at it. Why 5.56 and not 5 ? Or not 5.55 ? Why 7.62 and not 6.62 ? Why the howitzer 105 and not 100 ? Look at the internal combustion engine for more examples. Why 2.2 liters and not 2.3 ? Why 50 cc and not 51 cc ?

The selection of the caliber measurement of 5.56 or 7.62 or 105 came from extensive testing, not just on destructiveness on the target but also on the user, as in maintenance and portability, and reliability under combat conditions. I do not care if I hit the enemy soldier with a 5.56 or 7.62. As long as he is disabled to the point where he can no longer contribute to the battle, I have succeeded. I will always shoot to kill, but killing is not my primary concern for him. So if I can carry more 5.56 rounds than I can for 7.62 rounds, I will take the smaller caliber any day.

Same reasoning for the selection of the standard or the bullpup config. Usage under real world conditions dictate the selection.

This is why -- in time -- the world's soldiers will rid themselves of the bullpup design and your PLA will be no different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Beast said:


> M4 carbine effective range is only 250m while QBZ is 400m. By the way, they switch to QBZ-97 which is the better one.


firstly, the effective ranges you listed are not accurate to the point where mission requirement is concerned...secondly QBZ97 is for exports only, there is no good or bad compared to 95

its a failed family as simple as that


----------



## Beast

rcrmj said:


> firstly, the effective ranges you listed are not accurate to the point where mission requirement is concerned...secondly QBZ97 is for exports only, there is no good or bad compared to 95
> 
> its a failed family as simple as that


That Chinese article which overstate the weakness of QBZ-95 during the sniper competition in Australia. In fact, during sparing, QBZ-95 outperform Australia counterpart in long range category. More or less shows the accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Did all this competitor rifle has named yet?


----------



## rcrmj

Beast said:


> That Chinese article which overstate the weakness of QBZ-95 during the sniper competition in Australia. In fact, during sparing, QBZ-95 outperform Australia counterpart in long range category. More or less shows the accuracy.


used heavily modified 95-1's light machine gun (enhanced barrel), it is even more accurate than 88 sniper rifle...so its pointless, as it far exceeds the general needs and purpose of being a standard assault rifle..

you always look at a matter in simplistic way, maybe due to the fact that you are not quite knowledgeable regarding the areas. as far as standard issue assault rifle is concerned, the determine factors are more than just how far you can shoot, how accurate you can hit. these two factors weight more to sniper rifles, but definitely not for standard issue assault rifles. if your assumption is true, then the British L85 wont be considered as $hit, as it is a very accurate rifle, and M4 wont be replacing huge amount of M16s, as the latter shoots further and hit harder than M4

all in all, 95 is a very average assault rifle, and because of its bullpup and its other limitations, replacing it is a certainty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

yantong1980 said:


> Did all this competitor rifle has named yet?


No, we wont see the result for at least two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

LA-12 Puma / Kuandian K13X-12 semi-automatic shotgun






Caliber

12 Gauge, chamber 70mm (2 3/4”)

Type

Gas operated

Overall length, mm

787

Barrel length, mm

482

Weight, empty, kg

3,6

Magazine capacity, rounds

5




The LA-12 Puma shotgun became available for Canadian shooters thanks to combined efforts of a canadian gun importing company Lever Arms and Chinese private gun-making company Kuandian shotgun plant, which designed and produces the gun. It is worth to note that prototypes of thes shotgun were fist displayed in 2006 at Chinese Police expo under designation of “K13X-12 shotgun”.



LA-12 Puma / Kuandian K13X-12 semi-automatic shotgun is gas operated weapon. It uses short stroke gas piston located above the barrel to operate rotary bolt action. Bullpup stock is made from polymer and patterned after the Chinese Type 95 assault rifle. Fired shells are ejected to the right. Gun is fed using detachable box magazines, with capacity of 5 rounds. 

http://world.guns.ru/shotgun/ch/la12-e.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Hawk XY10 automatic / select-fire shotgun







10mm ammunition with less-lethal "bean bag" load for Hawk XY10 shotgun






*Caliber*

10mm (10x50R)

*Type*

automatic

*Overall length*

845-893 mm

*Barrel length*

?

*Weight, empty*

3.8

*Magazine capacity*

10 or 30 rounds




The XY10 automatic shotgun is produced by Chinese company Hawk Industries specifically for law enforcement use. It is designed to fire proprietary 10mm brass shotshells (with overall length about 50mm / 2”) that can be loaded with less-lethal “bean bag” impact projectiles, CS tear gas projectiles, or large size buckshot (3 lead balls of about 10mm each per rounds). What makes this gun to stand out from the crowd of other law enforcement shotguns is that it is capable of full automatic fire with rate of about 5 shots per second. With less-lethal ammunition its maximum effective range is claimed to be about 15 meters, with lead buckshot its maximum effective range is about 50 meters.



Hawk XY10 automatic / select-fire shotgun is believed to be gas operated, using detachable box magazines with 10 and 30-round capacity. It features adjustable telescoping shoulder stock and set of Picatinny rails to mount additional equipment such as flashlights or laser sights.

http://world.guns.ru/shotgun/ch/xy10-e.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

can anyone give more info on this? appears to be a rifle targeting system of some sort!


----------



## Zarvan

cnleio said:


> new 5.8mm rifle CG
> 
> View attachment 336176
> View attachment 336177
> View attachment 336178
> View attachment 336179
> View attachment 336180


Are these Assault Rifles being developed ? If yes when they are expected to enter production ?

@cirr @Deino @Beast


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> can anyone give more info on this? appears to be a rifle targeting system of some sort!



*XY 7.62 (XY7.62) Sniper Rifle (China)*






*Caliber*

7,62x51 NATO (.308 Win)

*Action*

Manually operated, bolt action

*Overall length*

1200 mm

*Barrel length*

?

*Weight, empty, w. bipod*

6.8 kg

*Magazine capacity*

5 rounds



The XY 7.62 (XY7.62) sniper rifle is produced in China by a private company called Eagle Investment Group Limited. Manufacturer claims 0.5 MOA accuracy at ranges of up to 300 meters and up to 0.8 MOA at longer ranges.



XY 7.62 (XY7.62) sniper rifle is a conventional manually operated bolt action rifle with rotary bolt. Rifle features aluminum alloy chassis-type stock with adjustable shoulder rest and cheek pad. Various optical and night vision sights can be installed using integrated Picatinny rail above the receiver. Ammunition is fed from detachable single stack box magazines.

http://world.guns.ru/sniper/sniper-rifles/ch/errortranslite-e.html

*XY 8.6 (XY8.6) Sniper Rifle (China)*






*Caliber*

.338 Lapua Magnum

*Action*

Manually operated, bolt action

*Overall length*

1230 mm

*Barrel length*

?

*Weight, empty, w. bipod*

7 kg

*Magazine capacity*

5 rounds



The XY 8.6 (XY8.6) sniper rifle is produced in China by a private company called Eagle Investment Group Limited. Manufacturer claims 1 MOA accuracy with proper match-grade ammunition.



XY 8.6 (XY8.6) sniper rifle is a conventional manually operated bolt action rifle with rotary bolt. Barrel is provided with muzzle brake. Rifle features aluminum alloy chassis-type stock with adjustable shoulder rest and cheek pad. Various optical and night vision sights can be installed using integrated Picatinny rail above the receiver. Ammunition is fed from detachable single stack box magazines.

http://world.guns.ru/sniper/sniper-rifles/ch/xy6-e.html


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> *XY 7.62 (XY7.62) Sniper Rifle (China)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Caliber*
> 
> 7,62x51 NATO (.308 Win)
> 
> *Action*
> 
> Manually operated, bolt action
> 
> *Overall length*
> 
> 1200 mm
> 
> *Barrel length*
> 
> ?
> 
> *Weight, empty, w. bipod*
> 
> 6.8 kg
> 
> *Magazine capacity*
> 
> 5 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> The XY 7.62 (XY7.62) sniper rifle is produced in China by a private company called Eagle Investment Group Limited. Manufacturer claims 0.5 MOA accuracy at ranges of up to 300 meters and up to 0.8 MOA at longer ranges.
> 
> 
> 
> XY 7.62 (XY7.62) sniper rifle is a conventional manually operated bolt action rifle with rotary bolt. Rifle features aluminum alloy chassis-type stock with adjustable shoulder rest and cheek pad. Various optical and night vision sights can be installed using integrated Picatinny rail above the receiver. Ammunition is fed from detachable single stack box magazines.
> 
> http://world.guns.ru/sniper/sniper-rifles/ch/errortranslite-e.html
> 
> *XY 8.6 (XY8.6) Sniper Rifle (China)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Caliber*
> 
> .338 Lapua Magnum
> 
> *Action*
> 
> Manually operated, bolt action
> 
> *Overall length*
> 
> 1230 mm
> 
> *Barrel length*
> 
> ?
> 
> *Weight, empty, w. bipod*
> 
> 7 kg
> 
> *Magazine capacity*
> 
> 5 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> The XY 8.6 (XY8.6) sniper rifle is produced in China by a private company called Eagle Investment Group Limited. Manufacturer claims 1 MOA accuracy with proper match-grade ammunition.
> 
> 
> 
> XY 8.6 (XY8.6) sniper rifle is a conventional manually operated bolt action rifle with rotary bolt. Barrel is provided with muzzle brake. Rifle features aluminum alloy chassis-type stock with adjustable shoulder rest and cheek pad. Various optical and night vision sights can be installed using integrated Picatinny rail above the receiver. Ammunition is fed from detachable single stack box magazines.
> 
> http://world.guns.ru/sniper/sniper-rifles/ch/xy6-e.html


that is a rifle zarvan and I was talking about the digital optic! why did you post the rifle? 

Does anyone know about this rifle mounted optic??


----------



## Akasa

A primer on the Chinese next-generation rifle tender:

According to newly-released photos (and from defense exhibitions, namely Zhuhai), we know that there are at least *three* different types of rifles being evaluated for their ground forces. So far, these rifles have been extremely modular in nature and each model has its own family of firearms that includes assault rifles, battle rifles, LMGs, and DMRs (for instance, the *CS/LR17* family has 11 variants in total). We don't know if that is exclusive to the model or a requirement set forth by their military brass.

====

*1. Rifle #1 (designation unknown)









2. Rifle #2 (designation unknown)





3. CS/LR-17




*
More will be updated as further information is revealed. 

Note: because the *CS/LR-17* has been cleared for export, it is suspected that it had been rejected by the PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China’s New Ammunition Doubles the Range of Its Old Artillery*
*
Posted:* December 14, 2016 | *Author:* chankaiyee2




Life ammunition drill with the new ammunition

China has developed new ammunition for its existing artillery to double their range. In order to effectively use the increase range, a Chinese artillery regiment has replaced its wire communication system with optical fiber telecommunication system supported by relay to wireless and satellite communication networks.

Its reconnaissance capabilities have been enhanced by data sharing with drone units and the army’s air force. As a result, it is able to detect target further and quicker so as to have more time to adjust their cannons to accurately hit their remote targets.

Source: mil.huanqiu.com “PLA’s new ammunition doubles the range of its artillery with the help of drones and air force” (summary by Chan Kai Yee based on the report in Chinese)

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zarvan

Recent screen grabs from Chinese television have indicated that the 5.8x42mm QBZ 95-1 service rifle is being fielded among PLA soldiers with picatinny rails and assorted optics. Specifically, the unit shown is an Airborne unit preparing for an Airborne Platoon 2017 competition among the armed forces. Earlier we’ve covered the development of the QBZ 95-1 with some experimentation with picatinny and even keymod, in addition to the overall development of the QBZ 95-1. Chinese Military Review has an excellent article on this development, although much of that information appears to have been early designs that haven’t entered full service among PLA troops.







Currently, the picatinny rails are being outfitted for the carrying handle and as a short 3 o’clock accessory rail, but we are only seeing optics being outfitted to the rails. Back up iron sights are being retained, integral to the carrying handle, however it appears that with the current optics set up being used by these paratroopers, they are effectively useless as the holographic sight is blocking the BUIS entirely. Troopers currently appear to have holographic sights and magnifiers for their service rifles, while the light machine gunners only have holographic sights and no magnifiers. Specifications and nomenclature of these optics is unknown at the current time, but they appear to be of indigenous Chinese manufacture.









Original QBZ 95






http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/07/25/qbz-95-1-enters-picatinny-age/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

The new rifle will be on duty soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yusheng

under RD

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cybernetics

CS/LR17.RS/LR18 New Generation Rifle Weapon System developed by Norinco and Jianshe Industy.





7.62x39mm, 5.56x45mm, 7.62x51mm
Base rifle, LMG, Marksmen rifle, SMG
Development almost complete
Export product

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

Is this HJ-11? @Deino


----------



## yantong1980

BHarwana, yes, like write in the weapon HJ=Hong Jian=Red Arrow


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Chinese SWAT with modded Type 79s (Chinese Defense Blog)

The Chinese People’s Liberation Army have all but abandoned the venerable Type 79 Submachine Gun in favour of the newer QCW-05 bullpup personal defence weapon. It seems, however, that the Type 79 remains popular with China’s SWAT teams.

Photos of upgraded and modded Type 79s have emerged. The ageing Submachine guns have been outfitted with new rails, stocks, accessories, and optics to bring them into the 21st Century. Originally developed in the late 1970s, the Type 79 is a select fire submachine gun chambered in 7.62×25mm Tokarev. While the Type 79s has a formidable rate of fire, around approximately 1,000 rpm and the benefit of the ease of maintenance, it was superseded by the QCW-05/Type 05 in the mid-2000s.

China Defense Blog)

The Type 05 ‘Qiāng Chōngfēng Wēishēng’, or suppressed submachine gun, has a number of impressive features including a quad stack 50 round magazine, subsonic 5.8×21mm ammunition and a compact bullpup layout





A QCW-05 in the field (Best China News)

Adaptations to the Type 79 are no new thing, the process began back in the early 2000s. This photograph below from 2011 shows how Guangzhou Police refitted their Type 79s with a railed forend for optics and accessories mounting as well as a new muzzle device.





Close up of a Guangzhou Police Officers’ updated Type 79, note how it still has its original top-folding stock (China Defense Blog)





Photo of another Chinese SWAT Officer from 2013, the Type 79 has a railed fore-end but still uses the original iron sights(Chinese Military Review)

China Defense Blog shared some more recent photographs which show that the Type 79’s top folding stock has been replaced by a polymer, possibly side folding, buttstock and a new forend has been fitted over the barrel.





The side mounted optics rail allows for a number of optic variations (China Defense Blog)





Stacking up for entry with almost the entire team armed with Type 79s (China Defense Blog)

It appears to have 12 and 6 o’clock Picatinny rails and what appear to be MLOK-style attachment points at 3 and 9 o’clock. Unlike the earlier modifications, the removal of the older folding stock allows the mounting of optics further back and these Type 79s appear to have a side mounted optics rail. This is necessary as the Type 79 has an AK-style top cover.

Source: China Defense Blog

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/03/02/chinese-swat-modded-type-79-submachine-guns/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Chinese Troops with the QTS-11 (CCTV)

China’s People’s Liberation Army Ground Force (PLAGF) has equipped elements of its special operations forces with the QTS-11 infantry integrated combat system. The system includes China’s QTS-11/ZH-05 integrated rifle and 20mm grenade launcher.

The 76th Special Operations Brigade of the 76th Group Army (AKA the Sirius Commandos) have been deployed on China’s western border with Pakistan. The unit was featured on China Central Television (CCTV) which highlighted that the new QTS-11 system is being issued to reconnaissance units of the Central Operational Command and includes more than just the integrated rifle and launcher.





Chinese QTS-11 in the field with Sirius Commandos (QQ/CCTV)

The system includes an improved communications package and advanced electronic optics. The system which is similar in concept to the Heckler & Koch XM29 OICW and the S&T Motiv K11, is said to be extremely expensive but since its introduction in 2015, it appears to have been fielded with a number of units including PLA Marine Special Ops units and the Reconnaissance Battalion of the 112th Mechanized Infantry Division.

The QTS-11 combines a QBZ-03 5.8×42mm assault rifle with a 20mm launcher, which is able to fire programmable airburst HE rounds. Unlike the earlier XM29 and K11, however, the QTS-11 has a single shot, bolt action launcher. Which can be seen in the photograph below. According to an article in the state-owned Global Times, the system is said to weigh “up to 7 kilograms” or 15.4 lbs.





Earlier photo of the ZH-05 rifle/launcher (Modern Firearms)

Similar weapon systems have been tested before and North Korea have developed their own interpretation combining a Type 88 assault rifle with a launcher which appears to have a detachable box magazine.

Song Zhongping, a Chinese military expert, and TV commentator told the Global Times, that “the individual soldier combat system is only part of the digitalized army, something countries are attempting to do. Developing the integrated individual soldier combat system adapts to informatized warfare in the future”

*Sources:*

‘PLA arms ground force unit with integrated warfare system’, Global Times, retrieved 12/03/18 from source

‘The second operator of the newly issued QTS-11 OICW is Sirius commandos’, China Defense Blog, retrieved 04/03/18 from source









*Matthew Moss*
Matthew Moss is a British historian specialising in small arms development and military history. He has written for a variety of publications in both the US and UK he also runs www.historicalfirearms.info, a blog that explores the history, development and use of firearms. Matthew is also co-founder of www.armourersbench.com, a new video series on historically significant small arms

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...andos-deploy-qts-11-integrated-combat-system/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cybernetics

9th (2018) China International Exhibition on Police Equipment held in Beijing

CS/LR17










XY9mm precision rifle (semi auto and bolt action variants) from 雄鹰 Hawk Investment Group based in Qiqihar, Heilongjiang











XY7.62mm semi-automatic marksmen rifle from Hawk Investment Group





XY7.62mm bolt action sniper rifle from Hawk Investment Group





5.56 mm modular rifle and 9mm submachinegun from 湖南兵器 Hunan Ordinance









Domestic 9mm pistol












https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/2b80odHSkMydaAmoCnavGw

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zarvan

Cybernetics said:


> 9th (2018) China International Exhibition on Police Equipment held in Beijing
> 
> CS/LR17
> View attachment 474692
> 
> View attachment 474709
> 
> 
> XY9mm precision rifle (semi auto and bolt action variants) from 雄鹰 Hawk Investment Group based in Qiqihar, Heilongjiang
> View attachment 474693
> View attachment 474694
> View attachment 474695
> 
> 
> XY7.62mm semi-automatic marksmen rifle from Hawk Investment Group
> View attachment 474700
> 
> 
> XY7.62mm bolt action sniper rifle from Hawk Investment Group
> View attachment 474705
> 
> 
> 5.56 mm modular rifle and 9mm submachinegun from 湖南兵器 Hunan Ordinance
> View attachment 474697
> 
> View attachment 474701
> 
> 
> Domestic 9mm pistol
> View attachment 474699
> 
> 
> View attachment 474711
> View attachment 474713
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/2b80odHSkMydaAmoCnavGw



Can you give the details about Rifles in 2nd picture and 8th Picture


----------



## Cybernetics

广州特警闪电突击队
Guangzhou SWAT with modified type 79 smg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2142844349100704




*People's Daily, China
Chinese made automatic rifle stuns the world*

At this year’s International Army Games, which ended on Aug. 11, the world saw an outstanding performance by Chinese soldiers and the Chinese made Type 95-1 #automaticrifle, a favorite among military fans at home and abroad.

The Type 95-1 automatic rifle, made by Chongqing Jianshe Industry Co. Ltd., is the latest member of the Chinese Peoples Liberation Army’s Type 95 rifle series, which adopts 5.8-mm caliber ammo.

The rifles are widely praised for their remarkable performance and well-designed appearance, and they have come a long way over the years.

More than two decades ago, Type 95 automatic rifles, made by the former Norinco (China North Industries Group Corporation Limited), were used by Chinese troops as they were more advanced and easier to use than older ones.

However, the rifle still had many problems. Soldiers complained that the rifle had an uncomfortably high sight and that the trigger safety device was in the wrong position and the rifle lacked a bolt catch.

“For guns, any change in function is hard to make,” said He Jun, leader of Type 95 automatic rifle development team.

Despite the difficulties, He and his colleagues spared no efforts to improve the rifle and solve the existing problems. After countless trials and failures, they finally decided to restructure and redesign the Type 95 automatic rifle with new techniques and materials.

Their dedicated efforts led to good results. All the problems were solved and the modified Type 95 automatic rifle, which they renamed Type 95-1, was hugely improved in both performance and appearance.

The new Type 95-1 rifles quickly gained widespread acceptance in the Chinese army. Wherever Chinese soldiers go—be it joint military drills, counter-terrorism and defense missions, or peace-keeping operations, there will be Type 95-1 automatic rifles.

The Type 95-1 automatic rifle has also helped Chinese soldiers gain many honors. In 2016, the rifle was awarded the first-class prize of Science and Technology Progress in National Defense Award. For another example, Chinese military shooting teams won 10 gold, seven silver, and 23 bronze medals in 2013 with the rifle and other China-made equipment at the Australian Army Skill at Arms Meet, a military competition known for its high difficulty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

https://weibo.com/tv/v/GFFju93CJ?fid=1034:4299302575736596

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Question: 
All those rifles named "CS" are NORINCO or CSGC (China South Industry Group Corporation). I see different report and it sure is very confusing


----------



## yantong1980

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 539270
> View attachment 539271
> View attachment 539272



QLZ-87? I've seen these on Chinese military TV channel, enduring sand, cold and water on the testing labs and then tested again on shooting ranges. Seems effective, but look uncomfortably during shoot caused by strong recoil blow-back.


----------



## LKJ86

yantong1980 said:


> but look uncomfortably during shoot caused by strong recoil blow-back.


You can't violate the laws of physics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

yantong1980 said:


> QLZ-87?


QLU-131


----------



## Beast

QBZ-97 is in service not long and surprise it is replace so quickly with QBZ-03?
The reason to go for bullup design is short but without compromising the range so that armour , airborne and all units use the same rifle.

Looks like PLA is going the NATO way as with their HK and Sauer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> QBZ-97 is in service not long and surprise it is replace so quickly with QBZ-03?
> The reason to go for bullup design is short but without compromising the range so that armour , airborne and all units use the same rifle.
> 
> Looks like PLA is going the NATO way as with their HK and Sauer


QBZ-97?
Isn't it just for export?


----------



## untitled

Has a passing resemblance to an FN FNC


----------



## Beast

If you see from the shooting video. The recoil is extremely mild and very responsive. Looks at the big smile from the user after finishing his magazine. He looks very impress with QBZ-03 rifle.



member.exe said:


> Has a passing resemblance to an FN FNC


In fact, its deprived more from Type 81 assault rifle but with a more modern touch.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Möbius Curve

Beast said:


> If you see from the shooting video. The recoil is extremely mild and very responsive. Looks at the big smile from the user after finishing his magazine. He looks very impress with QBZ-03 rifle.
> 
> 
> In fact, its deprived more from Type 81 assault rifle but with a more modern touch.


I have seen Type-56 AK's in Pakistan, but haven't seen Type-81. But I did saw them with Bangladeshi military. It's an interesting rifle.
View media item 17896Type-81 AK.
View media item 17897Tajikistan Army Soldiers with Type 81 rifles.


----------



## Beast

Möbius Curve said:


> I have seen Type-56 AK's in Pakistan, but haven't seen Type-81. But I did saw them with Bangladeshi military. It's an interesting rifle.
> View media item 17896Type-81 AK.
> View media item 17897Tajikistan Army Soldiers with Type 81 rifles.


Type81 is a very good rifle with good accuracy due to reduced recoil. The parts are better CNC and finished. Downside will be more delicate care needed compare to rugged AK-47. But QBZ-03 is another level.

The recoil are near non existent when fired.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*PLA gets new lethal high-precision sniper rifle: report*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/19 15:26:51



Pictured is China's new and first homemade high-precision sniper rifle, which fires 7.62 millimeter rounds. Photo: Screenshot of China Central Television

China unveiled on Sunday details of its first homemade high-precision sniper rifle, a weapon that could replace the old rifle that has served the People's Liberation Army (PLA) for more than 20 years.

Capable of firing 7.62 millimeter rifle rounds with an effective range of 800 meters, the weapon has a full length of 1,150 millimeters and weighs 6.5 kilograms, state broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Sunday, without announcing the gun's designation.

The gun is China's first ever high-precision sniper rifle, marking a significant breakthrough in the country's sniper development, the report said, noting that the term "high-precision" refers to the rifle's ability to accurately hit a target as small as a coin from a hundred meters.

It has already been delivered to the Chinese military, CCTV reported.

The structure of the rifle is simple, and only two parts of the gun - the magazine and the bolt - are field strippable. This simple design enabled a high level of craftsmanship, making the rifle more accurate, CCTV quoted Du Yue, a sniper instructor at the PLA 83rd Group Army, as saying.

A low light level image intensifier can be added to the sniper's scope so it can be operated at night.

Five customized 7.62 millimeter bullets can be loaded into the rifle's magazine. They are heavier than normal rifle rounds in order to ensure high accuracy, the report said.

China's first domestically developed sniper rifle, the QBU-88, has been in commission in the PLA for more than 20 years, CCTV said, noting that the old rifle no longer meets the requirements of modern warfare.

The QBU-88 uses 5.8 millimeter rounds, but the 7.62 millimeter rounds are more popular around the world because of their higher impact and accuracy, a Chinese military expert who preferred not to be named told the Global Times on Sunday.

CCTV also reported on another type of China's advanced sniper rifles, the QBU-10, which is 1,380 millimeters long and weighs 15 kilograms. It fires high-caliber rounds of 12.7 millimeters that can hit living targets 1,000 meters away and destroy armored targets 1,500 meters away.

The two types of sniper rifles can complete different missions and form an all-round combination, the expert said, noting that the high-precision rifle can make lethal attacks on infantry targets, while the high-caliber rifle can blow up light armored vehicles or enemies behind cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> *PLA gets new lethal high-precision sniper rifle: report*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/19 15:26:51
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured is China's new and first homemade high-precision sniper rifle, which fires 7.62 millimeter rounds. Photo: Screenshot of China Central Television
> 
> China unveiled on Sunday details of its first homemade high-precision sniper rifle, a weapon that could replace the old rifle that has served the People's Liberation Army (PLA) for more than 20 years.
> 
> Capable of firing 7.62 millimeter rifle rounds with an effective range of 800 meters, the weapon has a full length of 1,150 millimeters and weighs 6.5 kilograms, state broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Sunday, without announcing the gun's designation.
> 
> The gun is China's first ever high-precision sniper rifle, marking a significant breakthrough in the country's sniper development, the report said, noting that the term "high-precision" refers to the rifle's ability to accurately hit a target as small as a coin from a hundred meters.
> 
> It has already been delivered to the Chinese military, CCTV reported.
> 
> The structure of the rifle is simple, and only two parts of the gun - the magazine and the bolt - are field strippable. This simple design enabled a high level of craftsmanship, making the rifle more accurate, CCTV quoted Du Yue, a sniper instructor at the PLA 83rd Group Army, as saying.
> 
> A low light level image intensifier can be added to the sniper's scope so it can be operated at night.
> 
> Five customized 7.62 millimeter bullets can be loaded into the rifle's magazine. They are heavier than normal rifle rounds in order to ensure high accuracy, the report said.
> 
> China's first domestically developed sniper rifle, the QBU-88, has been in commission in the PLA for more than 20 years, CCTV said, noting that the old rifle no longer meets the requirements of modern warfare.
> 
> The QBU-88 uses 5.8 millimeter rounds, but the 7.62 millimeter rounds are more popular around the world because of their higher impact and accuracy, a Chinese military expert who preferred not to be named told the Global Times on Sunday.
> 
> CCTV also reported on another type of China's advanced sniper rifles, the QBU-10, which is 1,380 millimeters long and weighs 15 kilograms. It fires high-caliber rounds of 12.7 millimeters that can hit living targets 1,000 meters away and destroy armored targets 1,500 meters away.
> 
> The two types of sniper rifles can complete different missions and form an all-round combination, the expert said, noting that the high-precision rifle can make lethal attacks on infantry targets, while the high-caliber rifle can blow up light armored vehicles or enemies behind cover.


Does the whole QBU family belong to NORINCO?


----------



## JSCh

bahadur999 said:


> Does the whole QBU family belong to NORINCO?


So far, yes.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> So far, yes.


I bet it is one subsidiary within NORINCO or a special RI.


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## bahadur999

China South Group Corp's CS/LR4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ 西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.plapic.com.cn


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Akasa said:


> Norinco has made their own version of the HK416 dubbed the *CS/LR36*.
> 
> View attachment 580363


Source/Specs?


----------



## Sine Nomine




----------



## Akasa

The first glimpse of the much-anticipated next-gen PLA rifle:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Is the HR31/ CS/LR36 a real thing or just another hoax?

https://www.weibo.com/1445622372/I7ZQUoywV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Akasa said:


> Is the HR31/ CS/LR36 a real thing or just another hoax?


Real, HK416 knockoff


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## lcloo

From the size of the ammo magazine, looks like the new gun's bullets are 7.62mm.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

lcloo said:


> From the size of the ammo magazine, looks like the new gun's bullets are 7.62mm.


The magazine of the new carbine definitely has a higher curvature than that of the magazines on QBZ-95 and QBZ-03. But what I don't understand is why switch back to the 7.62×39mm, the only reason I could see is that the round would provide better penetration than 5.8×42mm which would make the rifle perfect for CQB combat, but other than that 5.8×42mm has better accuracy.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @wanquanfoto from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yantong1980

Fsjal said:


> The magazine of the new carbine definitely has a higher curvature than that of the magazines on QBZ-95 and QBZ-03. But what I don't understand is why switch back to the 7.62×39mm, the only reason I could see is that the round would provide better penetration than 5.8×42mm which would make the rifle perfect for CQB combat, but other than that 5.8×42mm has better accuracy.



Is this gun 'evolved' from type-03? or different design? If it shared same mechanism with type-03 then the answer laid to origins of design: type-81 that already used 7,62 x 39mm. Maybe PLA think it is more practical using 7,62 x 39mm that more available than created new medium AR caliber. Or I was wrong?


----------



## Fsjal

yantong1980 said:


> Is this gun 'evolved' from type-03? or different design? If it shared same mechanism with type-03 then the answer laid to origins of design: type-81 that already used 7,62 x 39mm. Maybe PLA think it is more practical using 7,62 x 39mm that more available than created new medium AR caliber. Or I was wrong?


Considering how effective the Type 81's SKS-based short-stroke gas-piston action is (especially with accuracy), the new rifle would most likely use the Type 81's internal mechanics. QBZ-95, which is chambered in 5.8mm, is said to use short-strike gas-piston which hints that it uses the Type 81's mechanics or at least some version of it, while QBZ-03 is essentially a modernized Type 81 rechambered in 5.8mm rounds. I am interested to see if the new rifle actually does use 7.62×39mm based on how curved its magazine is.


----------



## JSCh

*China's new rifle to help create future ‘super soldiers’*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/24 20:49:02



China's new service rifle, first made public at the National Day parade on October 1, is said to be reliable, accurate and comfortable to shoot with and has low recoil. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television

China's recently revealed new service rifle is reliable and comfortable, and "super soldiers" are in the making when paired with an advanced individual soldier combat system, said a senior Chinese light arms developer.

The gun, which was first shown to the public at the National Day parade on October 1, was developed by the No. 208 Research Institute of China Ordnance Industries, the developer of the QBZ-95 rifle, national broadcaster China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Monday.

The rifle is highly reliable, feels comfortable to operate, shoots with very high accuracy and has less recoil, Li Xiang, a test marksman at the research institute, told CCTV, noting that the ergonomics of the weapon can better fit the battlefield.

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Thursday that compared to the QBZ-95, China's previous generation of service rifles that features a bull pup design, the new one has an optimized conventional design with better ergonomics.

It will likely use new materials that make it very light, and its advanced optics could help the user measure distance and accurately acquire targets any time of the day, Wei said.

Multiple tests under harsh conditions, including in simulated sandstorms and sand-filled river water, were conducted to make sure the gun can adapt to any situation and remain consistent, CCTV reported.

The No. 208 Research Institute applied advanced computer simulation technologies during the rifle's development that can simulate every component of the gun and their movements and status when the gun fires or falls from high places. This greatly shortened the rifle's development period, according to CCTV.

China's guns have been ranked among the world's most popular guns as China's gun development capability grew, CCTV said.

Wei said China's guns are very competitive on the international market. Older generations of guns still have huge international demand because they are cheaper and perform very well, while new and advanced guns can also compete in high-end markets, he said.

Accompanying the new rifle is an individual soldier combat system, which integrates dozens of advanced devices, including an information exchange interface packed up on the chest of a soldier, the CCTV report said.

"We will provide the Chinese warriors with our advanced equipment, making them super soldiers on the future battlefield," He Long, deputy head of the No. 208 Research Institute, told CCTV.

Wei said the individual soldier combat system can greatly increase the battlefield situational awareness of soldiers by sharing information, so the battlefield would become more transparent to them as they can recognize danger and more accurately attack targets, gaining a significant advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

QBZ-191







Via @百事256 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> QBZ-191
> View attachment 590092
> View attachment 590093
> 
> Via @百事256 from Weibo
> 
> View attachment 590095



Is the name confirmed?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 1 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SivilKurmay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @weapon-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 614226
> 
> Via @轻兵器 from Weibo


This rifle lost to the JS05 to be with the Chinese SWAT. Funny this the JS05 looks unbelievably the same. Both made by two different companies from Chongqing.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

Video from Chinese social network show a PLA soldier use a prototype electromagnet rail gun to shot targets

https://m.weibo.cn/status/4518412577379969?#&video

This is the famous electromagnet rail gun, Gauss rifle, in Fallout series video game:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## simple Brain

Quite yet deadly, no wonder US pushed itself away from South China Sea recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vanguard One

..


----------



## Oldman1

simple Brain said:


> Quite yet deadly, no wonder US pushed itself away from South China Sea recently.


Thats not how China sees it. Especially not recently.


----------



## 52051

Well it is not a d!ck contest, I just find it is interesting, of cause the gun is very immature at the moment, just from the video you can see it is likely that the gun being less powerful than a typical rifle.

I just find its interesting that PLA would test this and maybe some more mature designs will come out in the future, e.g. the real Gauss rifle lol.

One benefit of a rail gun rifle is it produce much less light/noise than current rifle, so maybe for future snipers?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AfrazulMandal

52051 said:


> Video from Chinese social network show a PLA soldier use a prototype electromagnet rail gun to shot targets
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/status/4518412577379969?#&video
> 
> This is the famous electromagnet rail gun, Gauss rifle, in Fallout series video game:
> 
> View attachment 643976


This is animated.


----------



## 52051

AfrazulMandal said:


> This is animated.



It is not, stop this nonsense.

Besides, low power rail gun is by no means high-tech since even stone-age countries like India can produce some in their stone age lab, so there is nothing to show off, you can be quiet

It is the high power electromagnet system like cannon/electromagnet launched rockets/EMAL that are considered high-tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CIA Mole

good now go kill some jawans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

Showing very old prototypes. Gauss gun is a subtype of railgun with different advantages and disadvantages. This could just be a small electromagnetic gun similar in only principle to railgun we saw tested on 936 vessel. Important point is really about barrel life. No real advantages for using railgun for replacing rifles or machine guns or even snipers. However the demonstration in this video is showing power storage technology already developed and finding many applications in Chinese cars since years.

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn14753-can-nanoscopic-meadows-drive-electric-cars-forward/

Beijing University had breakthroughs on power storage technologies since 2000s and the details involved with electric car batteries too.

https://neurophilosophy.wordpress.com/2006/09/06/the-nanoflower-breathalyzer/

All these have big applications in battery technology. Look at academic research and new technologies in this field and while taking many years to reach commercial level, this stuff is all old. Allowing for smaller hand held railgun in future but really too expensive and not much advantage. For ground and ship cannons this is something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vanguard One

52051 said:


> Video from Chinese social network show a PLA soldier use a prototype electromagnet rail gun to shot targets
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/status/4518412577379969?#&video
> 
> This is the famous electromagnet rail gun, Gauss rifle, in Fallout series video game:
> 
> View attachment 643976



Also fake.


----------



## simple Brain

Oldman1 said:


> Thats not how China sees it. Especially not recently.



Things are much calmer between US and China than they were two weeks ago. It seems Trump is having an extreme resistance from Zionist lobby. Trump needs China this time more than ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

simple Brain said:


> Things are much calmer between US and China than they were two weeks ago. It seems Trump is having an extreme resistance from Zionist lobby. Trump needs China this time more than ever.


If another U.S. warship sails through SCS, then things are not calm are they?


----------



## Armchair

US warships can sail through waters, there is no drama about it. A huge amount of shipping goes through the straits from a very large number of countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

simple Brain said:


> Quite yet deadly, no wonder US pushed itself away from South China Sea recently.



This isn't anything new. People have been building coil guns for years.
http://www.deltaveng.com/gauss-machine-gun/


----------



## LeGenD

Thread moved to appropriate section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Globenim

52051 said:


> Video from Chinese social network show a PLA soldier use a prototype electromagnet rail gun to shot targets
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/status/4518412577379969?#&video
> 
> This is the famous electromagnet rail gun, Gauss rifle, in Fallout series video game:
> 
> View attachment 643976



https://www.weibo.com/2122523615/J7GxnkUYP

Some more pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Armchair said:


> US warships can sail through waters, there is no drama about it. A huge amount of shipping goes through the straits from a very large number of countries.


China makes a drama about it.


----------



## Ultima Thule

52051 said:


> Video from Chinese social network show a PLA soldier use a prototype electromagnet rail gun to shot targets
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/status/4518412577379969?#&video
> 
> This is the famous electromagnet rail gun, Gauss rifle, in Fallout series video game:
> 
> View attachment 643976


seems like toy rail gun, nothing serious you posted


----------



## simple Brain

Oldman1 said:


> If another U.S. warship sails through SCS, then things are not calm are they?



Yes, but I reckon it won't happen since things are going in a different directions for both Trump and China, in this specific case, China will has won over US for an obvious reasons.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> This isn't anything new. People have been building coil guns for years.
> http://www.deltaveng.com/gauss-machine-gun/



Yes, I have seen US testing Coil guns before, however I haven't seen Chinese one before, this is the first time I have encountered such a thing that comes out of a Chinese PLA if I am correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

simple Brain said:


> Yes, but I reckon it won't happen since things are going in a different directions for both Trump and China, in this specific case, China will has won over US for an obvious reasons.



China won't win over to the point of stopping U.S. warships from sailing through.


----------



## simple Brain

Oldman1 said:


> China won't win over to the point of stopping U.S. warships from sailing through.



My argument is not about how and when China will stop US war planes. My argument is based on a provocative behavior from US end. US agendas changes like the mother nature changes it's seasons throughout the world. One time Iran will be an adversary another time an allay. So my point is right now China has changes her status from an adversary to a savior. Why? well there are many reasons behind it, but one major factor is US election.


----------



## Oldman1

simple Brain said:


> My argument is not about how and when China will stop US war planes. My argument is based on a provocative behavior from US end. US agendas changes like the mother nature changes it's seasons throughout the world. One time Iran will be an adversary another time an allay. So my point is right now China has changes her status from an adversary to a savior. Why? well there are many reasons behind it, but one major factor is US election.



Biden or Trump won't treat China as an ally no matter the election results. Not with China's behavior towards other countries in the region, many of them our allies. And not towards us as well trying to be friendly when in reality they treat us as enemies that is in their way of their long term goal. Even the Chinese posters know that.


----------



## Beast

Oldman1 said:


> If another U.S. warship sails through SCS, then things are not calm are they?


Any warship can sail thru SCS.


----------



## simple Brain

Oldman1 said:


> Biden or Trump won't treat China as an ally no matter the election results. Not with China's behavior towards other countries in the region, many of them our allies. And not towards us as well trying to be friendly when in reality they treat us as enemies that is in their way of their long term goal. Even the Chinese posters know that.



Well I never said that it will happen on a long term basis. I am talking about pre-election relationships. Trump is in a situation where he needs to tackle lots of inhouse adversaries. And he needs support to win his next election, wait for couple of days and you will head a news regarding US and China commerce department.


----------



## Oldman1

Beast said:


> Any warship can sail thru SCS.




You sure? Did China change their minds?


----------



## Beast

Oldman1 said:


> You sure? Did China change their minds?


SCS is an international sea. Any ship can sail thru it.


----------



## Oldman1

simple Brain said:


> Well I never said that it will happen on a long term basis. I am talking about pre-election relationships. Trump is in a situation where he needs to tackle lots of inhouse adversaries. And he needs support to win his next election, wait for couple of days and you will head a news regarding US and China commerce department.


 I like to see him try. Lets see if he can get that relationship to something special in such a short amount of time. Maybe even get Canada to free that Huawei rep. that China is so intent to free.



Beast said:


> SCS is an international sea. Any ship can sail thru it.



Lets see if China keeps that promise without complaints about warships going through SCS and without interference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Oldman1 said:


> Lets see if China keeps that promise without complaints about warships going through SCS and without interference.



You need to get the different between sailing thru SCS and sailing into territories control area of our islet in SCS.


----------



## Oldman1

Beast said:


> You need to get the different between sailing thru SCS and sailing into territories control area of our islet in SCS.



Considering China claims all of South China Sea, not sure if there is a difference.


----------



## Deino

Guys ... can we return to the topic, which is "chinese-small-arms-pictures-videos-and-descriptions"!

As such, sailing thru the SCS is irrelevant and off topic and I'm anyway not sure how one can come to the idea how such a new rifle would prevent the US from sailing thru the SCS.


----------



## Figaro

Oldman1 said:


> Considering China claims all of South China Sea, not sure if there is a difference.


The 9 dash line is only used to justify the Chinese island building and power projection in the SCS ... it doesn't hold any de facto or de jure value. If anything, it's more of a historic smokescreen to divert attention away from the Chinese strategic gains in the SCS.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


>


We *NEED* one of these documentaries on the WS-10! Hopefully we can get a documentary on the WS-15 a few years later too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

New QBZ191 and QBU191 rifles under testing by PLAAF airborne troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器筠子花树 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

A pic of PLA's project 1224, which has been under trail in numerou units and is going to be PLA's standard personal equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @籁YAO from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 759561
> View attachment 759562
> View attachment 759563
> View attachment 759564
> 
> Via @央广军事 from Weixin


New LMG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

14:42min onwards
Chinese Javelin (HJ-12)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

CS/LS7 (QCQ-171) seems increasingly popular with PAP (Armed Police)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

I'd like to get one of those ... QBZ95B-1 tactical rail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

New QBU-203 will replace as mainstay of sniper standard rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

QBZ-191 with LPVO+mini reflex combo w/ and w/o laser sight (pic 1, 2); red dot and magnifier on rail riser w/ laser sight (pic 3); and red dots alone (pic 4). Naturally, PLA rifles are never so well equipped, these are police/SWAT.















Credit @RickJoe_PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vi-va

QBZ191 - Update / Deep dive [CHECK PINNED COMMENT FOR UPDATES]​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## johncliu88

Really love the QBZ-191 series a lot. Pak should buy a production line for those.


----------



## Polestar 2

I don't think QBZ191 will replace all Type 97.


----------



## S10

Polestar 2 said:


> I don't think QBZ191 will replace all Type 97.



China doesn't use Type 97. It's chambered for 5.56mm round and exclusively for export. I think you meant Type 95.

In any case, I do think the more compact Type 95 suits mechanized infantry better in tight spaces inside IFVs.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Polestar 2

Uighur sniper of PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------

